# Sweet Home Chicago.  July 6,7,8 meetup



## oldhippy (Jun 18, 2014)

Going back to Chi Town for a week. Anyone wants to meet up a shoot some photos, or just shoot the bull.
PM me . I lived there for 60 years before moving to my beloved mountains.  Later. Ed


----------



## oldhippy (Jun 18, 2014)

I have moonshine. Will share. Just kiddin. I know the city pretty well. Like where not to get mugged.  Also know landmarks you may not. Like the Chicago Cairo museum of Egyptology.  Real mummies.  And other place. I'll tag this a few times or the next week. Ed


----------

